# Serbian: old-school



## DialectLearner

Привет всем!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как на сербском будет "old-school"? Контекст - "I am an old-school guy", то есть не слежу за последними тенденциями моды, редко пользуюсь социальными сетями, равнодушен к новинкам в области науки и техники, предпочитаю для записи информации пользоваться бумагой и ручкой, а не гаджетами и пр.
Спасибо.


----------



## alexl57

"олдскул" 
I also use "стара гарда".


----------



## bibax

And how to say:

Я бы не мог смириться с этим, *я (парень) из старой школы*. (RU)
S tím bych se nemohl smířit, _*jsem (chlápek) ze staré školy*_. (CZ)

Is *"Ја сам из старе школе"* possible?


----------



## DialectLearner

alexl57 said:


> "олдскул"
> I also use "стара гарда".


Спасибо! Современная молодежь вроде использует слово "олдскульный" в русском языке, но лично мне оно не нравится. Я обычно говорю "старомодный" ("old-fashioned").



bibax said:


> Я бы не мог смириться с этим, *я (парень) из старой школы*. (RU)


Just some minor corrections, in case you are interested.
1) "Я бы не *с*мог..."
2) "я (парень) из старой школы" means "I am (the/that guy) from the old school". In this case "school" does not mean attitude or habits. It literally means "school", i.e. the educational establishment. You can use this sentence (without "я бы не смог..." part) if say you used to go to a school then moved to a different one and accidentally met somebody from that first school you used to go to. In this case you can say "Hey! I am (that guy) from our old school. Remember me?"

You can use "старая школа" as a word of praise in a different situation. For instance, if, when talking to a friend, you see an elderly or middle-aged person do his or her job flawlessly, you can say to your friend: "Видишь? Старая школа!" meaning "See? He/she has been trained quite well!" or "He/she is a very experienced person!"

So, if you meant attitude you should say something like:
"Я бы не смог с этим смириться, я человек старых взглядов (having old-fashioned convictions)."
"Я бы не смог с этим смириться, я человек старых нравов (of old-fashioned morals)."
"Я бы не смог с этим смириться, я человек старой закалки (old-conditioned/old-weathered)."
"Я бы не смог с этим смириться, я человек старой закваски (old-fermented)."
"Я бы не смог с этим смириться, я человек старого покроя (old-tailored)."
"Я бы не смог с этим смириться, я человек старого замеса (old-kneaded)." (You can also skip the word "человек" in either of these.)
"Я бы не смог с этим смириться, у меня консервативное воспитание (... I was raised in a conservative manner.)."


----------



## bibax

Thanks. In Czech the collocation "stará škola" has all meanings mentioned above. It ("býti ze staré školy") means mostly "adhering to traditional practices or conservative ideas". The literal meaning is rather rare (who need it?).
Another possibility is staromódní (old-fashioned).
You can also find "oldskúl" or "oldskůl" but I have never heard it in Czech.

We use "stará garda", too, however it means mostly veterans, retired sportsmen (e.g. Larionov, Krutov, Makarov ... stará garda klubu CSKA Moskva) or former members of an ensemble (stará garda Národního divadla = lit. старая гвардия национального театра).

In Polish they have: oldskulowy, oldskulowiec .


----------



## nimak

@alexl57

Колико ја знам користи се и фраза "*стара школа*"?
На пример: _Ја сам стара школа. - Он је стара школа. - Ми смо стара школа. _итд.


@DialectLearner


DialectLearner said:


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как на сербском будет "old-school"? Контекст - "I am an old-school guy", то есть не слежу за последними тенденциями моды, редко пользуюсь социальными сетями, равнодушен к новинкам в области науки и техники, предпочитаю для записи информации пользоваться бумагой и ручкой, а не гаджетами и пр.



Из того, что я знаю, для этого контекста в сербском языке используется «*стара школа*» (_old-school_) и «*старомодан*, *старомодна*, *старомодно*, *старомодни*» (_old-fashioned_). Может быть, новые поколения не часто их используют, не знаю.


----------



## Милан

I would say 'ја сам стара школа' или 'старомодан сам' but also 'ја сам олдскул'.


----------



## DialectLearner

bibax said:


> Thanks.


Не за что 


bibax said:


> In Czech the collocation "stará škola" has all meanings mentioned above.


Интересно  Буду знать. Спасибо.


bibax said:


> We use "stará garda", too, however it means mostly veterans, retired sportsmen ... or former members of an ensemble (stará garda Národního divadla = lit. старая гвардия национального театра).


Спасибо! В предыдущем своем сообщении хотел написать про словосочетание "старя гвардия", но забыл  В русском под "старой гвардией" подразумеваются специалисты с большим стажем работы.


alexl57 said:


> "стара гарда"


Можете уточнить значение словосочетания "стара гарда" в сербском языке?



nimak said:


> Из того, что я знаю, для этого контекста в сербском языке используется «*стара школа*» (_old-school_) и «*старомодан*, *старомодна*, *старомодно*, *старомодни*» (_old-fashioned_).


Спасибо, Нимак! А какие слова используются в македонском?


nimak said:


> Может быть, новые поколения не часто их используют, не знаю.


Я не являюсь представителем нового поколения, поэтому имею полное право использовать вышеуказанные варианты 



Милан said:


> I would say 'ја сам стара школа' или 'старомодан сам' but also 'ја сам олдскул'.


Спасибо за мнение, Милан!

Благодарю всех за дискуссию, друзья  Лично мне очень интересен такой сравнительный анализ наших языков. Если будут еще мнения, пожалуйста, пишите.


----------



## nimak

DialectLearner said:


> Спасибо, Нимак! А какие слова используются в македонском?


Почти так же, как в сербском.
СР: «стара школа» _и_ «старомодан, старомодна, старомодно, старомодни»
МК: «стара школа» _и_ «старомоден, старомодна, старомодно, старомодни»


----------

